# Any Serious Weight Lifters Who Ride?



## PilotMTB (Jul 16, 2017)

Any serious lifters or bodybuilders here? I am, and worried about all the crazy extra cardio I'm about to start doing with MTB:lol:. What do you guys recommend to bring on the trail to eat back some calories?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

My rides are relatively short so I don't usually eat during a ride. But I like to hit up a whey/carb/creatine protein shake immediately afterward, as if I've just lifted. And I sometimes stack some powdered BCAAs in a pre-ride beverage to drink just before riding (to "spare" muscle, if you buy that theory).


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

depends what you mean by serious, not sure if I qualify. I'm 5'10 170 and bench 300? As above I usually load up directly after with a protein shake. I've also had good luck eating poptarts. While not the most healthy they have a ton of calories for the size and the sugar helps with a quick splash of energy. Plus they are cheap and sit well in the stomach. Powerbars and shakes tend to give me the poops if I start shakin the old belly around directly after.


----------



## wood78221 (Feb 16, 2010)

PilotMTB said:


> Any serious lifters or bodybuilders here? I am, and worried about all the crazy extra cardio I'm about to start doing with MTB:lol:. What do you guys recommend to bring on the trail to eat back some calories?


I do intermittent fasting anyway, so I don't eat during my rides most of the time. I usually ride first thing at 7-8am usually up to 3 hours. Recently, I think its better if I take a larger amount of carbs at night before my ride. I can tell a difference. My macros right now are 180 grams of protein, 175 carbs, 90 fat.


----------

